# Lantern Bugs, Damsel, Beetle, Blattodea



## orionmystery (Dec 5, 2013)

Lantern Bug, Zanna terminalis, probably 3rd instar



Lantern Bug - Zanna terminalis IMG_3686 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Lantern Bug, Pyrops shiinaorum spp. 



Pyrops shiinaorum IMG_3556 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Pyrops shiinaorum IMG_3574 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Damselfly (Libellago lineata)



Damselfly Libellago lineata IMG_7310 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Damselfly Libellago lineata IMG_7312 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Carabidae



Ground Beetle - Carabidae IMG_3199 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Blattodea



Cockroach IMG_3497 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Dec 14, 2013)

Awesome pics


----------

